
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - guiseroom
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb
======
M_Grey
While I don't agree with it being flagged and locked, this is a repost of an
article that was flagged and locked. Just a heads up.

~~~
hackuser
Reading the first section, I see no reason for it to be flagged or locked.
That is, unless the thread attracts 4chan-like discussion.

~~~
M_Grey
IIRC Someone objected to the characterization of gamergate, and I would have
to suspect that mods decided that flagging was a lot easier than wading
through that endless tire fire. I agree with you though, I thought it was an
interesting, if not entirely comfortable article.

~~~
ScottBurson
It's probably more political than HN is currently in the mood for, but I found
it fascinating and thought-provoking.

